# Neve em Várzea da Serra - Tarouca (Viseu), Novembro de 2008



## AnDré (2 Dez 2008 às 13:12)

Aqui vai mais um tópico de fotografias da neve deste fim-de-semana prolongado!

Desta vez da terra dos meus pais e na qual tenho todas as minhas raízes:
Uma aldeia a cerca de 950m de altitude, mas rodeada de picos com mais de 1000m.


Freguesia de Várzea da Serra, concelho de Tarouca, distrito de Viseu










As fotografias que se seguem foram gentilmente pelas minhas conterrâneas Fátima e Ana.

Panorama da freguesia:





Igreja Nova:





A nevar...





Ruelas da vila:





Escola primária:


----------



## Dan (2 Dez 2008 às 13:23)

Mais um conjunto de imagens magnificas


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2008 às 16:16)

Belas fotos deste fim-de-semana histórico


----------



## HotSpot (2 Dez 2008 às 16:41)

Este forum está atolado de branco neve. Lindas fotos. Aguardo ainda pelo vosso imenso batalhão de fotos.


----------



## vitamos (2 Dez 2008 às 16:43)

Como este é o tópico mais recente, aproveito para dizer aqui e não me repetir:

Muito obrigado pelas vossas fotos e reportagens, dos mais variados locais! É bom pertencer a uma comunidade tão activa e participativa


----------



## Gilmet (2 Dez 2008 às 17:08)

O elemento branco anda mesmo por toda a parte! Excelentes fotos!



HotSpot disse:


> Aguardo ainda pelo vosso imenso batalhão de fotos.



Já não vai tardar muito...


----------



## Minho (2 Dez 2008 às 17:11)

HotSpot disse:


> Este forum está atolado de branco neve. Lindas fotos.



É verdade, só mesmo com correntes 

Incrível como pode nevar em tanta área de um modo mais ou menos igual por todo o Norte e Centro. Sinceramente não esperava tanta quantidade tão bem repartida 

André tou ansioso por ver a outra perspectiva da Peneda (eu já dei a perspectiva Norte, o Lince já deu a perspectiva Oeste, agora falta a tua  )


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2008 às 17:45)

Excelentes fotos!!

O que eu gostava de saber como tá a aldeia dos meus avós


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Dez 2008 às 17:57)

Belas fotografias ! 
Com certeza terão mais umas quantas.


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2008 às 02:49)

Mais umas quantas fotografias que explicam a razão da aldeia ter ficado sem acessos o fim-de-semana todo!

Igreja Nova











Onde é que estão as couves?





Largo da Feira







E a minha favorita!





E pensar que algumas dessas giestas agora cobertas de neve, são minhas!
Nem se vêem os marcos que delimitam as leiras.


----------



## AnDré (5 Dez 2008 às 18:51)

E partilho convosco esta última:
Pelourinho do Séc. XIII, no meio da aldeia.






Obrigado à Fátima e à Ana pela partilha.


----------



## Fil (5 Dez 2008 às 23:11)

Grandes fotos, especialmente a da igreja! Grande nevão nessa zona!!


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2008 às 23:37)

Mais umas belas fotos, possa que andam a chover fotos de neve há 1 semana


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 00:30)

Grandes fotos, *André* !


----------



## Dan (6 Dez 2008 às 10:53)

As fotos estão muito boas, mas gosto particularmente desta.


AnDré disse:


> Igreja Nova


----------



## Zoelae (6 Dez 2008 às 19:51)

Boas fotos André!
Já tenho saudades de ver um nevão assim, mas neste último episódio tive de ficar por Lisboa.


----------



## MSantos (6 Dez 2008 às 22:24)

Grandes fotos
A Igeja está brutal


----------



## NorthWind (13 Dez 2008 às 15:40)

Espectaculares as fotos! Sei que já venho atrasado, mas também só me inscrevi hoje 

Varzea da Serra e serra de Montemuro conheço perfeitamente! Já lá passei várias vezes, mas infelizmente ainda nao tive oportunidade de a ver assim com neve ou de deambular pelas ruas estreitas do centro.

Neve, neve, só mesmo em Campo Benfeito, há uns anos. Tentei gravar na memória o que tinha visto. Já que nao tinha máquina fotográfica na altura!


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2008 às 19:00)

NorthWind disse:


> Neve, neve, só mesmo em Campo Benfeito, há uns anos. Tentei gravar na memória o que tinha visto. Já que nao tinha máquina fotográfica na altura!



És de Campo Benfeito?


---------

Aproveito para deixar a noticia do nevão que veio no jornal da terra:







_"O maior nevão dos últimos anos caiu sobre Várzea da Serra, nos dias 29 e 30 de Novembro. Era um manto branquíssimo que cobria todos os telhados e enfeitava as árvores, tingindo de uma brancura fofa as suas folhas verdes, e escondendo, como toalha de linho alvo, toda a vegetação dos montes e cabeços.
Dentro da povoação, a altura da neve, nos caminhos, chegou aos trinta e cinco centímetros. As estradas de acesso ficaram bloqueadas e muita gente, que vinha de Lisboa gozar na sua terra natal as alegrias de um fim-de-semana prolongado, teve de regressar a Lisboa porque não podiam passar entre Castro Daire e Várzea da Serra.
Foi dia de alegria para muita gente, e dia de sofrimento para aqueles que ainda não têm condições para se protegerem, mesmo dentro de suas casas, contra estas vagas de frio.
Felizmente, pelo menos nesta zona, não houve acidentes que fizessem entristecer os que se quiseram divertir"._


----------



## NorthWind (13 Dez 2008 às 19:21)

AnDré disse:


> És de Campo Benfeito?
> 
> 
> ---------
> ...




Não. Os meus pais são da zona de Tabuaço, conheces?

Em passeio contumamos ir para essa zona e uma Pascoa que nevou consegui convencer o meu irmao a irmos lá de carro!


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2008 às 19:37)

NorthWind disse:


> Não. Os meus pais são da zona de Tabuaço, conheces?
> 
> Em passeio contumamos ir para essa zona e uma Pascoa que nevou consegui convencer o meu irmao a irmos lá de carro!



Tabuaço, perto de Armamar, certo?
Tabuaço não conheço. Mas tenho um amigo de Armamar.
Conheço é toda a zona a sul: Barragem do Vilar, Moimenta, Lapa, Sernancelhe, Tarouca, Lamego, Vila Nova... Passo sempre aí parte de Agosto, a correr as festas!

Com que então da Pontinha.
Quase te devo conseguir ver da minha janela.


----------



## NorthWind (13 Dez 2008 às 19:53)

AnDré disse:


> Tabuaço, perto de Armamar, certo?
> Tabuaço não conheço. Mas tenho um amigo de Armamar.
> Conheço é toda a zona a sul: Barragem do Vilar, Moimenta, Lapa, Sernancelhe, Tarouca, Lamego, Vila Nova... Passo sempre aí parte de Agosto, a correr as festas!
> 
> ...




Certo! Tabuaço concelho a Este de Armamar. Em relação aos locais que nomeaste certamente que ja devemos ter tido ferias paralelas ...lolol 
Tomar banho no Vilar, ir a Moimenta, passar em Vila Nova de Paiva, ir a Lamego ( milhoes de vezes- a minha avó era de lá ).
Daqui a bocado vemos que somos primos! 

De Arroja para a Pontinha city é só olhar para a encosta em frente! small world...


----------



## NorthWind (13 Dez 2008 às 20:34)

AnDré disse:


> És de Campo Benfeito?
> 
> 
> ---------
> ...




Oops! Tinha-me esquecido de agradecer o facto de teres postado um recorte de jornal e tudo. Baril!


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2008 às 23:21)

NorthWind disse:


> Oops! Tinha-me esquecido de agradecer o facto de teres postado um recorte de jornal e tudo. Baril!



Sim, sou assinante do jornal. É um jornal mensal (o_ Sempre Jovem_) que me vai trazendo as noticias de Várzea e das terras em redor do concelho de Tarouca, e às vezes até de Lamego. Dá para matar saudades. 

Quanto ao facto de podermos ser primos, bem a minha família é tão grande, que todos os Verões descubro primos novos. Venha mais um! E se és um meteomaluco, melhor ainda!

E sim, a Pontinha é já ali.
A 222 da rodoviária que vai directa para aí!


----------



## vifra (14 Dez 2008 às 00:54)

NorthWind disse:


> Neve, neve, só mesmo em *Campo Benfeito*, há uns anos. Tentei gravar na memória o que tinha visto. Já que nao tinha máquina fotográfica na altura!



Ainda este ano fui ao concerto do Sérgio Godinho, em Campo Benfeito (aldeia vizinha da Gralheira), no festival Altitudes, que se realiza anualmente em Agosto. Só te posso dizer que a 15 de Agosto estava um frio, mas frio a sério. 
Os oriundos do Montemuro está a aumentar neste forum.


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2008 às 21:02)

Recuperados


----------

